# limb driver



## gungho (Dec 16, 2003)

I was wondering if any body uses this for indoor or outdoor fita and how it worked out for you 
any thoughts would be appreciated 
Gung


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

I used one for all of 2010. Shot indoors at the Vegas Shoot BHFS finished 15th in the first flight. Also shot the outdoor season 2nd place in State Outdoor and Marked 3-D.
Hunted with the Limbdriver also and was very happy all year log with it. I think you will be happy with your choice.


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Have a buddy in vegas as we speak, with a limb driver on his dominator. He shot with it last year and finished well also.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Get one....they work great for any type of shooting. I won Vegas this year with one, also won a ASA ProAm and 4 medals at JOAD nationals with a limbdriver last year.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

a friend of mine shot a 300 with60 x with it the best i have done is 58 x with it.


----------

